# Discount for activity at Carriage Hills/Ridge this summer



## CSB (Jul 11, 2015)

Anyone planning to stay at Carriage Hills or Carriage Ridge this summer might be interested in this discount. Pay attention to the expiry date for the different offers.

https://www.groupon.com/deals/horse...dd4619-bf19-4d2e-8734-9b3f999d3771_0_20150711


----------

